# Night fishing pier under Dunlawton bridge



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

First off, finger mullet were so numerous you could walk on them. However, this made it pretty much impossible to get your finger mullet bit at the end of your line because what would make yours stand out over the 2 million mullet swarming the river? 

Fished with some dead shrimp. Landed some odd critters, like this eel:









Also landed plenty of trash fish like toadfish, porcupine puffers, couple of whiting. Switched to live shrimp and hooked into a 10-lb Black Drum. The kid from Wisconscin that was trying to get it into the net for me screwed it up and wrapped the net into my line. I ended up losing the fish to the pilings after that, which was fine with me cuz I fought him all the way in and held him at the top of the water for a few minutes... and at least I got to see him before he snapped my 50-lb PowerPro around the piling. 

A little while later, caught his little brother. This one went 22.5 inches and was probably about 4-6-lb range.









Oh yeah, the Wisconsin guys landed a small jack, and a 25.5 inch Flounder. That was about it.


----------



## DLTalr (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey Zach

Will you run back down to the bridge and tell those finger mullets that I said they need to come on down here? I'm waiting for them. lol

That's a nice little drum you have there. Better luck next time!


----------

